# boarding the sand dunes



## Savage Snow (Jun 21, 2004)

I have not done it, but my friend and fellow Savage Snow cast member has.
My personal interpretation of his report:

*Miserably Hot

*Extremely Short Rides

*Ridiculous Hikes (unless you bring a specialty sand climbing vehicle)

But despite the rigors, he has done it on more than one occasion.
I think they spray Pledge or some such product on the bottom of the boards. I know from past research that some companies make dedicated boards for sandboarding. I think snowboards' undersides are not made of a hard enough material for ideal sliding on sand.

The summer scenes in Savage Snow originally featured many different warm weather activities (including sandboarding), but the story has been tightened up and all of the warm weather action plot lines utilize whitewater kayaking now.
I am relieved to be able to avoid the sand dune shoot.
-Dan

Snowboarding Resources, Kayaking Photo Video Journal,
& Film Production Info
http://www.SavageSnow.com


----------



## ringer (May 25, 2004)

I have friends of mine who have done it down in Chile and they claim that you can just bring old candles to rub on the bottom of the board (don't really know what kind of board they use, maybe skateboard sans wheels?) after every go. Apparently they have a blast and say it's worth the hike up the dune every time!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

From what I've heard from folks that skiied it, the sand will wear down the P-tex base pretty quickly and it also ruins ski bindings (for anyone thinking of taking their downhill gear). Sounds like the dune skiing/boarding comes off a lot better when watched at a Warren Miller movie AFTER a lot of shooting and editing, than it does in real life... 

--Andy


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Dunes*

Back in the 80's a Steamboat coalition would hit the dunes on a full moon
nite in Oct. Typically traditional nomadic arabic attire was the order of the
evening and there was some reference to fungus but I'm not quite sure what that was all about.


----------

